# Monsters in the dark



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

I wanted to play with some colours and make them pop so I decided to put a black/grey background. Don't often use black but I don't mind sometimes.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Really like this, it is a fun piece to look at, mentioning your wanting the piece to POP...I would suggest working the compliments of the colors, that almost always works well. Especially my favorite of blues and orange.


----------

